# Post pics of Public Land Bucks!



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I want to see your pics of all the public land bucks shot in Michigan. Add what county or part of Michigan.

Roscommon Co.
11/15 - 250pm
6pt 154lbs


----------



## eagle1965 (Jan 22, 2007)

11/17/12 early morning heading back to bed.i shot him .Public land .sandhills of north central nebraska


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice Deer Fellas!!!


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't hunt public land anymore but my 1st 10yrs or so of deer hunting was in the Rose City area. Still to this day the biggest buck i have seen was a state land giant! Easy 180 or more. I shot a few 6 and 8's on state land. I stopped going north and started hunting shotgun zones....my success since the change in zones is night and day  Goodluck out there


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Right on the border of some private property in Branch Co. Luckily I dropped him in his tracks before he got onto that private land.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Ottawa National Forest in iron county. He was chasing a doe and I shot him at 14 yards from a ground blind.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine_


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not rifle season, but killed this guy on October 28th at 5pm with my bow in Alcona county.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

My wifes 8pt taken on state land oct 4th in lapeer county. Dressed at 175. She was a very happy girl.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I got this one this year on the gun opener in Allegan county. All the bucks in my photo section are from public land. I have seen some nice ones over the years but those bucks are a lot luckier than I am.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

6 point, Washtenaw County, 5:20 pm on opening day. Weighed close to 600 pounds - at least that's how it felt after dragging him out of the swamp and up a huge hill.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Technically these came off stateland...But I access it from private. Both archery

2012









2008


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

My goofy 5 point from the Saginaw-Gratiot SGA


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I know there has to be more, post em up!


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

those are all great deer,congrats to all the lucky hunters-keep the pics coming.


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

delta county state land 6 point buck.
november 16th 2012
75 yard shot


----------



## bnez111 (Sep 26, 2011)

montcalm


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Taken on 11-18-12 with Muzzleloader at 830am
Public land in Ottawa County.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Took him opening day 7:10am from one of my lil stateland honey holes. My spot pays off every year on opening day. Late arriving hunters push em right to me like clock work.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Got this with my bow on the 15th of october. Saginaw county.

Christmas With Guns!!


----------



## Bigbuckslayer16 (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anyone hunt the state land in Lenox in macomb county?


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Marquette Co, 11/15, 11:30am


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

both deer shot in Northwestern Lower peninsula. Big buck is 3.5 according to the DNR. Who says there is no age structure on state land.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Nice bucks you guys!


----------



## Cbone84 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice bucks so far, keep them coming!


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Chuck said:


> I got this one this year on the gun opener in Allegan county. All the bucks in my photo section are from public land. I have seen some nice ones over the years but those bucks are a lot luckier than I am.


Congrats chuck! EHD didnt get all of them!

Mark

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksnort73 (Aug 29, 2006)

Barry County, first buck ever. Taken during archery season. 6 point.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

All were from Harrison Stateland.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

We all forgot to put the add signs of our bows and gun makers, food plot seed companys, camo makers, bullet and arrow makers.. haha if you look at my pic im wearing my $7 flannel $4 dollar hat, $40 dollar boots from meijers, Mossberg 12 from dunhams, and my $20 vest... Nothing special yet somehow I still manage to put venison in the frezer every year. Total cost for this year so far 5 tags and a box of slugs. 3 tags are filled.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

oldrank said:


> We all forgot to put the add signs of our bows and gun makers, food plot seed companys, camo makers, bullet and arrow makers.. haha if you look at my pic im wearing my $7 flannel $4 dollar hat, $40 dollar boots from meijers, Mossberg 12 from dunhams, and my $20 vest... Nothing special yet somehow I still manage to put venison in the frezer every year. Total cost for this year so far 5 tags and a box of slugs. 3 tags are filled.


Exactly why bow hunting is so much better then FA.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MI.Archer (Oct 28, 2009)

Took this 7 point on state land in Tuscola county on nov. 10 th with my bow..



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

B Livingston said:


> Exactly why bow hunting is so much better then FA.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


2 were with my bow.


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

Curious is it that much more of an accomplishment to get a deer on state land vs private? Noticed everyone likes to add the fact there deer was taking on state land. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

Northern lower state land swamp (deep swamp) 10pt. No fun getting them out after the kill.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

wetline005 said:


> Curious is it that much more of an accomplishment to get a deer on state land vs private? Noticed everyone likes to add the fact there deer was taking on state land.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You obviously have never hunted state land..I assume??


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

panfishking said:


> You obviously have never hunted state land..I assume??


Actually shot my first buck on state land. I currently don't hunt state land. However Ive seen tons of deer from state land posted on here every year. 
I've been skunked on both state, and private land. 
Should of asked this question in a new topic. Sorry 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tracker06 (Apr 3, 2008)

8 point taken in Roscommon

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

wetline005 said:


> Curious is it that much more of an accomplishment to get a deer on state land vs private? Noticed everyone likes to add the fact there deer was taking on state land.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think it depends on the private land hunted. If your surrounded by 10-40 acre wood lots with a couple hunters in each block the pressure can be worse than state land. But if your hunting private land 100 acres or more to your self then I dont think you can compare.

The main difference is every hunter with a tag can hunt the same deer your hunting. So state land becomes a lot more complicated when your trying to outwit other hunters as much as the buck your after.

So in a nut shell I think it is more of an accomplishment to get a deer on state land. 

Having said that though I would rather hunt public land as it gives you more ground to hunt. I get bored on the small wood lots of private I have to hunt and only hunt them a few times.


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

Chuck said:


> I think it depends on the private land hunted. If your surrounded by 10-40 acre wood lots with a couple hunters in each block the pressure can be worse than state land. But if your hunting private land 100 acres or more to your self then I dont think you can compare.
> 
> The main difference is every hunter with a tag can hunt the same deer your hunting. So state land becomes a lot more complicated when your trying to outwit other hunters as much as the buck your after.
> 
> ...


Good point. I hunt 34 acres of private and it is surrounded by private land. All is hunted so the pressure on the deer heard makes for some difficult hunting. I do get extremely bored of the same ole scene. Might have to check out some local state land. Nice bucks showing up on this thread. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoordude (Apr 8, 2008)

deford,mi


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

wetline005 said:


> Curious is it that much more of an accomplishment to get a deer on state land vs private? Noticed everyone likes to add the fact there deer was taking on state land.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes it is. Just getting a decent sized racked buck off state land is doing something right. Its not the same as deer killing on SLP farm country. Twice as hard or more to get a decent buck off state land verses private


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

hunting man said:


> Yes it is. Just getting a decent sized racked buck off state land is doing something right. Its not the same as deer killing on SLP farm country. Twice as hard or more to get a decent buck off state land verses private


xx2


----------



## outdoordude (Apr 8, 2008)

sweetest day... 2012


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

outdoordude said:


> sweetest day... 2012



Love those brow tines! Nice buck! keep them coming


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the pictures...congratulations everyone and job well done!!


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats to you all, great job!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

no i got him in cass city ... he has a kicker...cant wait to get him from the taxi.. state land in the thumb area is hard to beat...usally score on a 8pt or better each year...as for my private property which usally traci and i get one apiece 8 or better has been dead this yr... ive got 4 deer this yr all from state land... good luck fellas still trying to get the last buck tag filled ...might have to go out muzzleloader... nice job everyone.. outdoordude thats a real nice buck... got one more from a friend same area..


----------



## spankin eyes 2 (Dec 31, 2010)

opening day cass city stateland...9pt


----------



## moheehahn (Jul 19, 2009)

Emmet co 
Haven't seen another hunter in the woods yet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

hunting man said:


> Yes it is. Just getting a decent sized racked buck off state land is doing something right. Its not the same as deer killing on SLP farm country. Twice as hard or more to get a decent buck off state land verses private


I think that's the misconception these days. The last pic put up was from Emmett County with a nice buck and he said he hadn't seen another human in the woods yet. Try saying that in southern MI. I hunt private land in Hillsdale county and also NW Ionia county and haven't seen a buck during gun season and maybe a total of 12 does. There's a lot more hunter pressure in southern MI. It all just depends on where you hunt. There's been a lot of really nice bucks taken off both state and private land this year. Congrats to all who have gotten one!


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep posting them, I know there is more!


----------



## mt8026 (Dec 6, 2007)

Having trouble posting pic. Could someone please post it for me. Thanks in advance. State land reed city 8pt. Shot on Nov. 16 at 5:00pm. Chasing does all over. What a fun hunt.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

mt8026 said:


> Having trouble posting pic. Could someone please post it for me. Thanks in advance. State land reed city 8pt. Shot on Nov. 16 at 5:00pm. Chasing does all over. What a fun hunt.


Here you go bud.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> Right on the border of some private property in Branch Co. Luckily I dropped him in his tracks before he got onto that private land.


 Nice buck forr a soft tresspasser............................


----------



## jrhy28 (Mar 30, 2012)

I got him on state land 11/18/12


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

jrhy28 said:


> I got him on state land 11/18/12


WOW!:yikes: Welcome to the site! C'mon, you've got to share the story with a state land beast like that!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

jrhy28 said:


> I got him on state land 11/18/12


Wow! What a nice buck. Yes, please give some details.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

GIDEON said:


> Nice buck forr a soft tresspasser............................


Really? I hope you're not serious


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

No not houghton lake. South of m 46 north of state line lmao. He had a 22 inch outside spread and 9 inch g1s. Had a chance a one just as big or bigger the next year 17 yds at full draw 2 more steps he was mine for no reason he picked me out and that was that


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

8 point...19 7/8" inside spread.... dressed out at 245 lb


----------



## yea buddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Kalkaska county. Taxidermist said he was older then 10 yr old. 









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

Public land yooper bucks:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

adamhartwell said:


> Public land yooper bucks:
> 
> View attachment 43846
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## bjgolfpro (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are a couple we shot on federal land in the UP, Iron county back in 2007. Was the best year we had in about 20 plus years. 
Both bucks shot out of the same stand, excactly 24hrs apart(11/15/07 and 11/16/07). They had to of been brothers. 9pt with a broken brow tine, and a 14pt(main frame 10 with 2 stickers per base over and inch)


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

bjgolfpro said:


> Here are a couple we shot on federal land in the UP, Iron county back in 2007. Was the best year we had in about 20 plus years.
> Both bucks shot out of the same stand, excactly 24hrs apart(11/15/07 and 11/16/07). They had to of been brothers. 9pt with a broken brow tine, and a 14pt(main frame 10 with 2 stickers per base over and inch)


Nice bucks!!!! Can't wait to get back up to iron county.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Lake co. 2008, see a good one every year seems like








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Lake co. 2008, see a good one every year seems like
View attachment 44346


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

bjgolfpro said:


> Here are a couple we shot on federal land in the UP, Iron county back in 2007. Was the best year we had in about 20 plus years.
> Both bucks shot out of the same stand, excactly 24hrs apart(11/15/07 and 11/16/07). They had to of been brothers. 9pt with a broken brow tine, and a 14pt(main frame 10 with 2 stickers per base over and inch)


Wow those are some real yooper Brutes. There r more of them up there, just a matter of time


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bjgolfpro said:


> Here are a couple we shot on federal land in the UP, Iron county back in 2007. Was the best year we had in about 20 plus years.
> Both bucks shot out of the same stand, excactly 24hrs apart(11/15/07 and 11/16/07). They had to of been brothers. 9pt with a broken brow tine, and a 14pt(main frame 10 with 2 stickers per base over and inch)


I'll bet the guy who shot the one on the right got a little deflated when he returned to camp only to have you say, "check THIS out!" LOL, good times at deer camp for sure


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Alger County Public Land
11/17/2011


----------



## bjgolfpro (Oct 25, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> I'll bet the guy who shot the one on the right got a little deflated when he returned to camp only to have you say, "check THIS out!" LOL, good times at deer camp for sure


He was so pumped after he shot that buck, he called his taxidermist to get a spot in line! But yeah, he couldn't believe it when I came back to tell him I shot a big boy too!!!!(buck on the left) 
There was quite a story behind this hunt to, after my uncle shot the first big one, he stopped hunting and stayed at camp. When I shot mine, we both went to collect it, and when we got back to camp someone was in our camp most likely going to steal his buck!!!!!!! We got our lights on them and they took off like a bat out of hell, throwing dirt all over. Thank god he cable locked his buck down to the trailer or we may of never seen it again. It was unbelievable!

Yeah can't wait to get back to deer camp in Iron County, we have seen quite a few monsters up there and hope to get some more. There's nothing like deer camp with the guys!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

bjgolfpro said:


> He was so pumped after he shot that buck, he called his taxidermist to get a spot in line! But yeah, he couldn't believe it when I came back to tell him I shot a big boy too!!!!(buck on the left)
> There was quite a story behind this hunt to, after my uncle shot the first big one, he stopped hunting and stayed at camp. When I shot mine, we both went to collect it, and when we got back to camp someone was in our camp most likely going to steal his buck!!!!!!! We got our lights on them and they took off like a bat out of hell, throwing dirt all over. Thank god he cable locked his buck down to the trailer or we may of never seen it again. It was unbelievable!
> 
> Yeah can't wait to get back to deer camp in Iron County, we have seen quite a few monsters up there and hope to get some more. There's nothing like deer camp with the guys!


Sounds like a great time! I've always wanted to hunt the Porkies


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)




----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Nice pics Ack! and Bucks


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

2011


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

nice bucks! I have a couple, but I don't have pics of the mounts, not as big as some of your guys/gals, but about 100 inch bucks. I've buggered on few big ones. :lol::rant:


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

12/08/11










12/06/11



11/24/10


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Roscommon11-15-12. 6pt 16 inch spread 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Here's my first public land buck:











Here's my last one with many in-between:


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice Mike! Great hair


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Jeff Sturgis said:


> Nice Mike! Great hair


Yes, those were the embarrassing 70s. 

What did you think of those stylish pants, shirt and boots?:lol:


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here's my first public land buck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were just going or coming from the circus in that top pic...:lol:


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ack said:


>










Chuck said:


> Nice pics Ack! and Bucks


Acks the man. 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Figured it was time for this thread to resurface. Post up the public land bucks!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

this years buck from the yoop.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

My first buck of 2013. A 7 point out of a small section of southeast Michigan public land. Took him outta the same spot I pulled the nice 8 pt from last yr.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

a few more from the past.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Here's a public land buck I shot on 11/8/13 in the central U.P. Over 100 pounds of boned venison from that one.


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

10/27/13 
Wexford county
My biggest buck to date.


----------



## pavwa (Jan 28, 2010)

Nov. 2nd buck
First deer with a bow 30yrd shot
Crawford county


----------



## pavwa (Jan 28, 2010)

nov. 22 2011
First buck
Crawford county


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

November 2 Buck, Newaygo county.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckBuster28 (Jan 22, 2013)

My best from stateland so far first 2 from this year next is from 2011 and last one is from 2010. 




























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I got this six point while hunting in Iron County on national forrest land. Nov.3 2013


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

BuckBuster28 said:


> My best from stateland so far first 2 from this year next is from 2011 and last one is from 2010.
> 
> View attachment 50069
> View attachment 50070
> ...


Do you hunt near vassar? I grew up there, and am hunting state land by there now. p.m. me if you want.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

from 2012 and 2010


----------

